# HELP!!   does he mean a toe or a really mean a clove?????



## rc4u (Jul 3, 2015)

in Jeff's sauce recipe he says two cloves of Garlic...which is a bunch of Toe's ....does he mean a toe or the big clove...making my sauce and rub now for tomorrow's  smoke of baby backs and st loius and spares....ribs of course...thanks jeff


----------



## sfprankster (Jul 3, 2015)

Clove=singular

Bulb=whole bunch(or toes, as you call them)

2 bulbs would be overwhelming.

Here's an easy tip: I use a mini Oster food processor and chop a couple of bulbs at a time and store in a small jar, covered with evoo, in the fridge.


----------



## rc4u (Jul 3, 2015)

uh..my mom taught me that a garlic clove is a bunch of toes...but I will trust you on this one as it seems two hole ones is a little much.jeff


----------



## millerbuilds (Jul 3, 2015)

Yes a bulb is the bunch of cloves.

Smoke ON!

-Jason


----------



## daveomak (Jul 4, 2015)

Garlic bulbs or heads...    and a coffee cup......


.........













Garlic.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jul 4, 2015


----------

